# recognize the artist?



## ranmafan (May 8, 2009)

Hi, wasnt sure where to put this. I am seeking the artist who drew this picture. It is soo cute and I wish to view other works by them. If anyone can help it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## krisCrash (May 9, 2009)

pop the image in here and see what happens http://tineye.com/


----------



## Zerulu (May 17, 2009)

If you still haven't found out, that is definitely Vaporotem. 

http://vaporotem.deviantart.com/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 17, 2009)

That topic name totally gave me an idea

Is there an already existing forum game in which users posts small/distorted bits of art pieces, and then people try to guess who did them?


----------



## krisCrash (May 17, 2009)

Too easy when you have tineye!

Hmm except Furaffinity prevents bot indexing.


----------



## Stratelier (May 17, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> Too easy when you have tineye!


Tineye's search index is pretty small, but when it works, damn _it works_.

Did you also know that when searching deviantART you can type in the pixel dimensions of an image and dA will restrict its searching to that exact size?


----------

